# Black Algae?



## johnmoss (Jul 24, 2007)

6 weeks ago I had to re-start my whole tank due to a very nasty, unfriendly algea bloom (think the hulk on HGH and anabolic steroids).

When I re-started the subtrate I used was one bag of fourite and some 1/4 gravel. My initial readings showed a very high phophate level (part of the issue with the hulk above) Based on some feedback from this site I decided to plant the hell out of the tank and take a deep breath and wait.

I planted (in various amounts):

Java Fern
Dwarf Hair Grass
Val
Anubias
Wisteria
Sword

I am now 5 weeks into my new tank and the phospates are normal again, PH is around 6.5.

Plants are just starting to settle in/root and grow (other than wisteria which is growing very nice)

Problem is I have I have this black algae (for lack of better term) that seems to accumulate only on my plant leaves overnight. 

I have 2 watts per gallon of light, light is on 10 hours a day and tank gets some direct light in the AM (only about an hour). Based on some feedback the lights get shutdown for about an 1 1/2 a day (ie 5 hours on, 1 1/2 off, 5 on again).

I didnt want to put fish in, till after xmas since I will be out of town for a week.............

Any idea what this is and how I can get rid of it?

PS:

Flourish twice a week is the only thing I have been adding. And I only started that this past week once my phosphates were back to human level.

Thanks


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

jm:

Is the "black algae" principally on the anubias and the Val's and is it on the edge of the leaves?

TR


----------



## johnmoss (Jul 24, 2007)

not really on the Val (only plants that are not doing very well), but they are on the anubias, the ferns and the swords. 

It is everywhere on the leaves, not just the edges.

It is also very easy to wipe off.

Plus it is not on the glass or the rocks etc.


----------



## matthew_black (Dec 29, 2008)

I would start with cutting back on the light. I only use 7 hours of light in a 24 hour period and my plants grow just fine (sometimes too fast with some plants). If you can find some olive nerites these are inexpensive algae eaters. About one for every 10 gallons should be a good start plus maybe a few extras. A few otocinclus are great when adding fish cause they are one of the only (if not the only) algae eater that will eat brown algae.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Take a look at this post and scroll down to the bottom(lots of pics) I also have a problem w/ algae for the time being. (http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/21752-diana-walstad-vs-greg-watson.html)


----------

